# Pinelog Hog Doggers



## bfriendly (Nov 30, 2009)

If you know me, you know I hog hunt up here in Pinelog WMA.  Got a few, but usually strike out, just enjoy being outdoors. 
Anyway, a while back there was a thread and someone was saying that some local guys up here run Dogs on Pinelog.  I thought(Hoped) is was not true. 
Snookman(My Bud) was talking to a guy up there during Deer Season(Maybe 2 weeks ago) who said HE would run dogs up there right before any hunts, basically he was proud that the hogs would be NOWHERE near any fresh sign cause they ran them out.....
 3 or 4 days ago, I was talking with a friend of mine who works for the USACE, he said that Pinelog is one of very few WMAs that the Owners had kept rights to hunt during the off seasons........
While this totally sucks for the WMA hunters, like me and Len(Snookman), we both admitted that if WE had those rights, we would both be surely utilizing them......WE would be out there too, with Dogs, 4 wheelers etc....
I dont want to Rant too much about this-it is what it is! But I thought I would share this info since there are so many of us that Hog Hunt PL, WMA style.
 SO, if you have ever hunted Pinelog, like us, noticed how tough it is, you see 4 wheeler tracks everywhere and wonder How in the heck did these get there, that is why, AND they are legit.  I have been excited thinking the hogs are only going to increase, be much easier and better hunting in the next few years........not so sure now......


----------



## Swampy (Nov 30, 2009)

That sucks ....but as you said, perfectly understandable. Oh well, what can you do?  

I'm looking at maybe checking out Warwoman, good article in the latest GON.


----------



## pnome (Nov 30, 2009)

The only hog (or thing for that matter) I've ever killed at Pine Log was under attack by a dog at the time I came across it.

It was scouting before the January hog hunt a few years ago.  Me and this other fella from here were walking along little log creek when we heard a squeal.  Came up on a hog and a dog tearing it up.  We yelled at the dog and then I shot the hog.  

The dog had a radio collar on.  

Other times, while scouting during small game season, I've heard packs of dogs running and barking close by. 

No doubt they do it.  But I don't understand why this guy would be "proud" of running off all the hogs before the hog hunts.  I would figure it would be in the landowner's interest to have these hog hunts show some success.  

I hope the Jan and Feb hog hunts of 2010 will be different.  They sure have been heart-breakers in the past.


----------



## starvin (Nov 30, 2009)

We hunted pretty hard too, Heard the hogs early in the am, but nothing after daylight.  I too have seen the fourwheeler tracks, I walked bout 5 plus miles in a day looking for them. 

Gave up. Good Luck.


----------



## vol man (Nov 30, 2009)

pinelog is for suckers


----------



## pnome (Nov 30, 2009)

vol man said:


> pinelog is for suckers



Or masochists.


----------



## earl (Nov 30, 2009)

Not only does your money pay for this but also the trout stocking that is walk in only.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank the Lord it is perty up there.........I take whats given to me, even when its the SHAFT!  I still love Pinelog(Yea I's a Sucker), but it sure does do some damage to my confidence of it getting better up there!  I bet it is getting worst, this is only my second year and it sure seemed to be alot more sign last year than this
 Oaky is not looking or feeling quite as far anymore......been wanting to try Ocmulgee too. 
I have only tried Cohutta to the North, maybe check some other ones out!  
OH MAN, PL is 20 MINUTES  from my Door to the gate, I am gettin bummed again


----------



## bugger (Dec 3, 2009)

The owners don't ride 4-wheelers in there- they only drive the roads.  Any 4 wheelers in there are there illegally.  As for hogs, the owners would be happiest if the hogs were eradicated.  From what I've heard, and my sources are pretty good, the only reason there are only two hog hunts is that is all the DNR will pony up the resources (manpower) to administer.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 3, 2009)

I wish they would designate a couple weekends out the year for hog doggers to hunt on wma's.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 12, 2009)

bugger said:


> The owners don't ride 4-wheelers in there- they only drive the roads.  Any 4 wheelers in there are there illegally.  As for hogs, the owners would be happiest if the hogs were eradicated.  From what I've heard, and my sources are pretty good, the only reason there are only two hog hunts is that is all the DNR will pony up the resources (manpower) to administer.



Bugger, you are correct!!


----------



## FVR (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, they want the hogs gone.  They have not made it to the back of my house, yet.  My house backs up to the Neal property aka Aubrey Corp.

Hogs root.  Aubrey Corp. has a nursery, not a good mix.

There are those that have permission to run dogs on hogs over there, also you will see big holes where trees have been taken out.  However, there is alot of poaching of hogs there.  If you go deep, you will find corn feeders, stands etc.

The DNR knows about this, but it's a big piece of land.

Hogs are there oneday and gone the next.  Like many, I've shot a few over there in the past years.  You just need to find them and they are in the thickest cover.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2009)

Went in the Southeast Gate this AM for a few hours............NADA.
Going back in the AM, will either try Oak Street or East Valley..........

Gates are all closed until Jan 7th, day before the 8-10 hog hunt.


----------



## ryanws (Dec 31, 2009)

It's been a few years, but my dad  used to ride horses on Pine Log and he would see hogs on a frequent basis waaaayyyy back in there.  If I remember correctly, it would be near the tower (water or Ranger) can't recall. I just remember it being pretty deep into the WMA.   On another note, I was rabbit hunting in their about 3 years ago and and saw a lot of fresh signs on the top of a bunch of cutover land near Bells Ferry and StampCreek Rd.  Just my .02cents.


----------



## FVR (Dec 31, 2009)

My wife and I use to walk the main road back years ago and always saw hogs.

They are there, you just have to work for them.  Something that I have not done in awhile.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2010)

Went in Oak Street this AM, NO SIGN on any of the Dove fields. Went back in good bit further and finally saw some sign, then a few kids, one on a dirt bike and one on a 4 wheeler

Still a good day to be in the woods..........especially after being down for about 5 weeks so far, with 2 broke toes!
I am finally getting to walk further than the mailbox


----------



## danmc (Jan 5, 2010)

I wandered around Pine Log for several hours last Sunday.  No hog sign.  Saw a bunch of left over ribbons and markers.  Wish people wouldn't leave that stuff in the woods.   Mostly I was stomping through the briars under power lines trying to scare up a rabbit (no dogs) but had no luck there either.  Other times I've seen a lot of rabbit fur filled coyote poop but didn't see so much this time.

It was still a nice day for a hike.

-Dan


----------



## hunter 84 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hunt pine log also i too have heard about the owners able to hunt the land whenever they want what makes me mad about it is we are the ones paying for it they run dogs at night making sure none of us has a chance to get any thing they also hunt the deer so any scouting you do before the season starts is for nonthing and you know that they bring all of their buddys so there is no telling how many are really hunting it i think if they are going to let them hunt anytime they want then pine log should be open all season long like alltoona i mean we are paying for it.i mean it just seems a little unfair to have to pay for a place to hunt and not able to while others hunt anytime they want and try to mess up everyones  hunt because they think its funny


----------



## danmc (Jan 5, 2010)

Are we paying?  Not saying we aren't, just not sure what the financial deal is.  It is their land after all.

I met one of the owners once while fishing up there.  Seemed like a nice enough guy.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hunter 84 said:


> I hunt pine log also i too have heard about the owners able to hunt the land whenever they want what makes me mad about it is we are the ones paying for it they run dogs at night making sure none of us has a chance to get any thing they also hunt the deer so any scouting you do before the season starts is for nonthing and you know that they bring all of their buddys so there is no telling how many are really hunting it i think if they are going to let them hunt anytime they want then pine log should be open all season long like alltoona i mean we are paying for it.i mean it just seems a little unfair to have to pay for a place to hunt and not able to while others hunt anytime they want and try to mess up everyones  hunt because they think its funny



You have a point. 
The state does pay them a lease and they get to hunt when they want with dogs.


----------



## hunter 84 (Jan 5, 2010)

yes we are paying ,the state pays a lease on that land and we pay by buying hunting license. If you leased some land to hunt and the land owner hunted the land and let his friends hunt it ,ran dogs on it. Would you be upset.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2010)

Wether or not we like it, and I DONT, it is what it is.  I just feel that if we the people are leasing it, the rights should be that of the lessee(US/DNR/WMA stamp holder/Whoever).......
If that place really was NOT HUNTED during the off season, it would be AMAZING! 
Absolutely AMAZING!  Any doubters on that? Can you imagine? I can..........its like a Dream


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 21, 2010)

Pine Log has been like this forever. I hunted it once and just by talking to what was a suposed Warden which was actually just the property overseer, I figured out that it was just a hunting club for all of their friends that is funded by us. I think I'll lease them my property and let them have a hunt the last weekend of the season.


----------



## snookman (Jan 22, 2010)

Every time we have spoke to any official on pinelog they have always been very courtious. Everybody has a bad day! You might have pushed his buttons on one of those days.  Treat them with respect and at least act like you are trying to make thier job easier and MOST of them will remember you. The next time you see them it's like seeing a buddy in the woods. Works for me anyways.


----------



## bugger (Jan 22, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> Pine Log has been like this forever. I hunted it once and just by talking to what was a suposed Warden which was actually just the property overseer, I figured out that it was just a hunting club for all of their friends that is funded by us. I think I'll lease them my property and let them have a hunt the last weekend of the season.



Are you nuts?  An "overseer" disguised as a warden?  A funded hunting club?  Right.  That's why owners of leased WMAs have been telling the state to buy it or lose it (Paulding Forest), or just taking lots of acreage out of the WMA lease (Oaky Woods, Allatoona).  Because they're getting rich leasing to the DNR.  That's probably also the reason so many new, big WMAs have opened up recently close to Atlanta- everyone wants  piece of that fat state DNR pie.  Because it's so great for the landowner.  Good one.

The owners let some people chase hogs with dogs.  Big deal.  The state has a lease, not ownership.  I, for one, am glad the state keeps private leases going for WMAs.  You think hunting is under attack now, imagine what it would be like if there were no public places to hunt near population centers.  I just wish the DNR had enough money to buy the tracts.  But until it does, hurray for private leases.  If a condition of the lease is that the owners retain some weird right to keep doing some hobby, fine.  We shoot a few less hogs, put up with logging activity, and have a virtual wilderness area to hunt deer, turkey, and squirrels the rest of the year for the price of a WMA stamp.  I don't know what you think 19 bucks a year should buy you these days, but it seems like a steal to me.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2010)

> The owners let some people chase hogs with dogs. Big deal. The state has a lease, not ownership.




It is about Rights. If you lease/rent a house, would you be happy to see the landlord come over and say he was spending the next week there? Or even a night?  bet that would make you real happy no?

Big Deal, you are only renting/leasing(BTW-same thing), you dont OWN the house now do you?
BUT, if you Lease something, you are Leasing the RIGHTS to that whatever it is.........yes it can be shared or divided all kinda ways, but should it be? 

 IMO, if the DNR is Renting a piece of land, spending my WMA Stamp money to do food plots(Sweet ones too BTW), maintain the road etc, I dont think the HUNTING RIGHTS should be staying with the owners, during "Off Season".

As far as the Logging part goes, that is a given.  I think MANY of the typical hunting Leases here in GA are basically tree farms that get logged.......

Here is a ? for ya...........if you leased some land, would you be ok with letting the owners and whoever they decide, to be able to come hunt the land? Run dogs?  
BIG DEAL, you dont OWN it right?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2010)

*Dont give it up*



> Pine Log has been like this forever. I hunted it once and just by talking to what was a suposed Warden which was actually just the property overseer, I figured out that it was just a hunting club for all of their friends that is funded by us. I think I'll lease them my property and let them have a hunt the last weekend of the season.



You say it has been like this forever, but also add that you hunted it once?  Have you seen much of Pinelog?  It is Gorgeous! Everything is out there too BTW........
I may sound dumb trying to invite others to MY Honey hole, called Pinelog, but I dont care. 
So long as I can go enjoy it, ya'll come too!!
The gates are usually closed so if you get something there during Small game, you earned it


----------



## bugger (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it's common in hunting leases to lease away the hunting rights for some animals and not others.  

And if you signed a lease for a house that stipulated that the landlord could come sleep over, well then, I guess you'd be getting what you paid for when he showed up with a blanket.

Ga sells about 200,000 hunting licenses a year.  Even if every single one of those people bought WMA stamps, that's $3.8M/year, and you know not everyone buys a WMA stamp.   Ga has about 900,000 acres in WMAs.  Even if everyone buys a WMA stamp, that's $4/acre for the leases.  It's probably more like 2 or 3 dollars.  Standard hunting leases, at least around Atlanta, are about $10 an acre I think.  I'm just saying that it seems like an amazing deal, and if people want to retain some rights in return for leasing the state land for $3 an acre, I'm fine with it.


----------



## bugger (Jan 23, 2010)

I was just thinking about this some more when I should be sleeping.  I guess lots of the 900k acres are not private leases, so my analysis might not have been good.  Does anybody actually know how much per acre the big private WMAs pay landowners?  Seems like it should be listed somewhere.  If it's $10+/acre, I'll agree we should have exclusive rights.  But it's only a few $/acre, I don't have a problem with non-exclusive rights.

Anybody know?  

On a related note, the people who really get a free ride are the horseback riders and hikers.  But even just talkinga bout hunting, I'd like to know what the DNR pays.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2010)

> On a related note, the people who really get a free ride are the horseback riders and hikers. But even just talkinga bout hunting, I'd like to know what the DNR pays.



You are absolutely right, but dont forget to add the Mountain Bikers & trout fisherman to that one too!!

And you are right again that if you signed a lease that allowed the landlord to show up and stay with you, well, you asked for it! 
 Apparently the DNR did just that.........maybe they thought noone would notice? Maybe they just dont care? Maybe that was the ONLY way to get the lease?

Oh well, it is what it is and I am just happy to have a place to go that is less than 30 minutes from my house!

Ya got to watch out when you go there though, We keep finding these lil piles of Corn everywhere!


----------



## Big Eights (Jan 23, 2010)

Back in the early 90's while hunting small game on pinelog , my brother and i found some pits with corn that had poison in it. Thier were  hogs, deer, raccoons and outher animals around them laying dead. I will never forget that smell it was so bad. A rotting pig is nasty.  One pit had 11 raccoons. The best i can recall the deer we found dead were all does . We took a few pictures but its been so long ago i have misplaced them ,but i will keep looking.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 24, 2010)

> Back in the early 90's while hunting small game on pinelog , my brother and i found some pits with corn that had poison in it. Thier were hogs, deer, raccoons and outher animals around them laying dead. I will never forget that smell it was so bad. A rotting pig is nasty. One pit had 11 raccoons. The best i can recall the deer we found dead were all does . We took a few pictures but its been so long ago i have misplaced them ,but i will keep looking.



GOOD GRIEF! R U SERIOUS?  Did you report it?


----------



## Big Eights (Jan 24, 2010)

no im sure the land owners were doing it to kill the hogs.


----------



## centerc (Jan 24, 2010)

i Bet the state dont give the owners money they differ the property taxes


----------



## JigNchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I can sort of understand if the property owner was allowed to hunt, No wait a minute I DON'T. If they want to hunt it they should hunt when the rest of us can. If they want to go anytime I think they should not lease it to the state. Too much politics in it.


----------



## hvickers2 (Jan 25, 2010)

they are there! nov quota hunt saw 2 big sows 10 piglets and these 2 lil piggies! missed the front sow and the girls and the lil ones scattered and while looking for blood after 5 mins these boys topped the ridge. dropped each in their tracks with single shot above the eye each.   should have the bigger tusk one back from the taxi soon too! took me and 2 others draggin for three hrs to get one of em out brought the sawzall and hand trucks for the other lol needless to say i was deep real deep awesome hunt tho never new big buck sign could lead to big pigs


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2010)

WHOLLY MOLLY!!!

Yea man!!! That is what I AM TALKING ABOUT!  Thank you so much for the pictures!

I have seen his Rubs and I killed a relative of the small right hand pictured pig


----------

